

Experience the web like it's 1999 - pieterbeulque
http://56k.weworkweplay.com/

======
eksith
I never had the pleasure of owning a detached modem, but my Packard Bell PC
from 1998 did come with a Winmodem 56K card. I discovered Telnet and the BBS,
although those were already on the wane.

Oh, the memories!

------
jack-r-abbit
Oh the sweet sounds of connectivity.

------
vezzy-fnord
Funny how a lot of public WLAN networks have almost the same loading speed.

------
jpinkerton88
panic attack

